# Best overall bulking stacks opinions welcome



## Jayjay82 (May 10, 2015)

I think high dose test stacked with some dbol or drol and then deca don't forget test suspension for pwo. Test works the best at 750mgs a week imo and the dbol you can get away with 25mgs a day then 400-600 of deca but if you wanna get t more of that solid look throw some tren in and masteron


----------



## HydroEJP88 (May 10, 2015)

I can't really contribute to the cycle because I've never ran one, but how is your diet?


----------



## Cobra Strike (May 10, 2015)

Jayjay82 said:


> I think high dose test stacked with some dbol or drol and then deca don't forget test suspension for pwo. Test works the best at 750mgs a week imo and the dbol you can get away with 25mgs a day then 400-600 of deca but if you wanna get t more of that solid look throw some tren in and masteron



There is absolutely no reason to throw tren and mast in on a bulk. If your dieting is correct and you know when to add cals you will have a good bulk. Lean bulk is the way to go as there is no reason to gain anything but muscle. Lets say your have the diet of an IFBB pro and you want to bulk. Deca/test/Eq and maybe some dbol at the beginning would be the way to go. There is no need to add mast as that is for a leaner bf which you wont have even if your doing a lean bulk. Tren does not bulk you like deca will.

And why take test suspension? If you want a good prework out they make shit for that at Complete Nutrition that wont spike your estrogen levels


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 10, 2015)

Test deca.


----------



## Jayjay82 (May 10, 2015)

No your right but if your be is 10% or less it will harden you up and give you a better harder look than the test alone plus the suspension will help with strength and aggression PWO much better than any bar you can get. And the mast will help with some and I mean some of the bloat.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (May 10, 2015)

Jayjay82 said:


> No your right but if your be is 10% or less it will harden you up and give you a better harder look than the test alone plus the suspension will help with strength and aggression PWO much better than any bar you can get. And the mast will help with some and I mean some of the bloat.



When do you plan on being 10% BF or less while on a bulk?


----------



## RustyShackelford (May 10, 2015)

Test/deca/dbol. Any day 
I'll never see 10%…


----------



## naswipp (May 10, 2015)

test no more than 900/wk, dbal 400max/week, eq as they say, primo as they say(expensive) ,deca and mastron...   you will stay as big as you get,    but then again, what do I know.............


----------



## Jayjay82 (May 10, 2015)

There are some people out there with extremely close to 10% BF and go for bulking plus mast will help with the estrogen build up


----------



## grind4it (May 10, 2015)

Test/EQ/tbol and food


----------



## Cobra Strike (May 10, 2015)

Jayjay82 said:


> There are some people out there with extremely close to 10% BF and go for bulking plus mast will help with the estrogen build up



people like to think mast helps with estrogen control but it does not and ive seen plenty of blood work to back that up. If your concerned about estrogen than take the proper  ancillary for that.


----------



## don draco (May 10, 2015)

I personally enjoyed bulking with tren. More so than deca.  Deca will give you more "size," but most of it will leave your body once the hormone does.  A lot of the added size that deca gives is water/bloat. It's not muscle mass. Granted, the added size from deca will positively influence your strength and workout intensity, which can lead to better gains over the duration of the cycle. In my experience, tren gave higher quality gains in comparison to deca.  It also seemed to keep me leaner, which was of benefit when it was time to cut down; in my opinion, it made the process of bulking much more efficient. However, both are great options.


----------



## Cobra Strike (May 10, 2015)

don draco said:


> I personally enjoyed bulking with tren. More so than deca.  Deca will give you more "size," but most of it will leave your body once the hormone does.  A lot of the added size that deca gives is water/bloat. It's not muscle mass. Granted, the added size from deca will positively influence your strength and workout intensity, which can lead to better gains over the duration of the cycle. In my experience, tren gave higher quality gains in comparison to deca.  It also seemed to keep me leaner, which was of benefit when it was time to cut down; in my opinion, it made the process of bulking much more efficient. However, both are great options.



If deca caused you to bloat than your diet wasnt right. And i disagree with your comment about the hormone leaving your body so will your size. You wont lose much of your size if your diet is correct. If your diet is not right you will gain alot of water and bad weight which would make your statement true. 

Tren can and will bulk you but not like deca will.


----------



## don draco (May 10, 2015)

Cobra Strike said:


> If deca caused you to bloat than your diet wasnt right. And i disagree with your comment about the hormone leaving your body so will your size. You wont lose much of your size if your diet is correct. If your diet is not right you will gain alot of water and bad weight which would make your statement true.
> 
> Tren can and will bulk you but not like deca will.



My diet has been consistent throughout every cycle I've done. That includes sodium and water intake. I drop a significant amount of water weight once ending a run of NPP  -- it's something I've observed time after time. Do I blow up like a balloon ? No. But the loss is significant enough for me to take note of. The same can't be said about my experience with tren.

Everybody's experience with a given compound will be different in some ways.  Some may experience better results bulking with tren, others may be better off with deca.  For that reason, it's impossible to say that one compound is superior to the other for any given purpose .. individual responses to a hormone won't ever be consistent throughout a population. One's success will ultimately come down to experimentation and trial and error.  As I said, both are great options .. but it's up to the individual to determine which is most beneficial to them in the pursuit of their goals.


----------



## Cobra Strike (May 10, 2015)

don draco said:


> My diet has been consistent throughout every cycle I've done. That includes sodium and water intake. I drop a significant amount of water weight once ending a run of NPP  -- it's something I've observed time after time. Do I blow up like a balloon ? No. But the loss is significant enough for me to take note of. The same can't be said about my experience with tren.
> 
> Everybody's experience with a given compound will be different in some ways.  Some may experience better results bulking with tren, others may be better off with deca.  For that reason, it's impossible to say that one compound is superior to the other for any given purpose .. individual responses to a hormone won't ever be consistent throughout a population. One's success will ultimately come down to experimentation and trial and error.  As I said, both are great options .. but it's up to the individual to determine which is most beneficial to them in the pursuit of their goals.



I still respectfully disagree. Diet consistency is good but the content of your diet/cal intake adjustments/macro and micro nutrient intake adjustments/ are all very important. Ive ran deca where ive lost size after the cycle and then ive ran deca with insulin and a pro card handling my diet...two completely different outcomes that were night and day apart. Even with the insulin added I barely gained water weight. Deca is the all time bulking compound for a reason brother.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (May 10, 2015)

Jayjay82 said:


> There are some people out there with extremely close to 10% BF and go for bulking plus mast will help with the estrogen build up



Ok and how many weeks of bulking does it take for them to get above 10% BF? 2-4wks? Maybe a bit more? Point is less than half way through a cycle they're above the "BF threshold to use mast" (which I don't agree with to begin with) and it becomes uses less from your point of view since they'll end up 15%+ BF


----------



## Joliver (May 10, 2015)

Freeze!!! Put your mother ****ing hands up! This is a thread jacking!!

I love how test base has become simply a pwo. That is a mind bender.  Most don't know what tne/suspension is!!! Case in point: Today is the 10th. If I want to be 6lbs heavier and easily smoke what was a grinder/missed rep on the 15th, I'll only take 50mgs per day. If I commit a crime and need to get away by looking like a completely different mother ****er, I'll take 100mgs per day. 

Now, I'd rather you all not take it at all if you're going to take it ineffectively, because all you'll end up with is a poor opinion of one of mankind's greatest achievements and a pair of flapjack titties.

Greatest bulker: 100mgs TNE/100mg Anadrol per day. Roll up to a family reunion after 6 weeks of that and you'll be so unrecognizable you can bag up more pussy than a ninja animal control officer. 

Now, you damn kids get off my lawn.


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 10, 2015)

joliver said:


> Freeze!!! Put your mother ****ing hands up! This is a thread jacking!!
> 
> I love how test base has become simply a pwo. That is a mind bender.  Most don't know what tne/suspension is!!! Case in point: Today is the 10th. If I want to be 6lbs heavier and easily smoke what was a grinder/missed rep on the 15th, I'll only take 50mgs per day. If I commit a crime and need to get away by looking like a completely different mother ****er, I'll take 100mgs per day.
> 
> ...


Absolutely agree. I ran a six weeker of of tne daily at 50mg per day with my 200mg weekly trt dose and drol. I actually looked like I lifted. It was insane how quickly my body changed. 

Someone do the math for me (looking at you joliver) - what is the equivalent dosage of cyp to 50mg of tne daily?


----------



## Joliver (May 10, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Absolutely agree. I ran a six weeker of of tne daily at 50mg per day with my 200mg weekly trt dose and drol. I actually looked like I lifted. It was insane how quickly my body changed.
> 
> Someone do the math for me (looking at you joliver) - what is the equivalent dosage of cyp to 50mg of tne daily?



I'm on it boss. Follow me here--50mg per day x 7 days per week = 350mgs of actual test.  Test C is about 72mg of actual test per 100mgs. So to get 350mgs you need to inject 486mgs of cyp per week. 

But it doesn't stop there. You'd need to figure out how to take that 486mgs of cyp and immediately circulate it thought your system. Cyp will be handcuffed by it's half life--Not an issue with TNE.

Edit: since POB ask for a daily number--you'd need to take 70mgs of cyp to be equal to 50mgs of tne....assuming you could force it into circulation.


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 10, 2015)

joliver said:


> I'm on it boss. Follow me here--50mg per day x 7 days per week = 350mgs of actual test.  Test C is about 72mg of actual test per 100mgs. So to get 350mgs you need to inject 486mgs of cyp per week.
> 
> But it doesn't stop there. You'd need to figure out how to take that 486mgs of cyp and immediately circulate it thought your system. Cyp will be handcuffed by it's half life.


Right so there really is no comparison to be had based on dose. To have the same blood levels you would probably need as much cyp running to cause roughly the same amount of e2 sides.

Fortunately for me I am part woman or something and don't get e2 issues at all. Didn't touch aromasin during those six weeks. Just nolva for the drol.


----------



## HDH (May 10, 2015)

350mg TNE = 241.5mg Cyp

Give or take  

H

Edit: I see I was a little late for the party. Next time I'll piss later


----------



## HDH (May 10, 2015)

For the Deca and Tren argument, I like both with Caber.

I prefer the "look".

H


----------



## Joliver (May 10, 2015)

HDH said:


> 350mg TNE = 241.5mg Cyp
> 
> Give or take
> 
> ...




Nope. Divide by .72 to get the cyp number.


----------



## HDH (May 10, 2015)

joliver said:


> Nope. Divide by .72 to get the cyp number.



I gave the answer of actual/usable test in cyp to an equal dose of TNE.

You gave the answer of how much Cyp it would take to equal the TNE.

I see he was looking for tne to = cyp, not cyp to = tne. 

Charts will vary, mine was 69.

H


----------



## Joliver (May 10, 2015)

HDH said:


> I gave the answer of actual/usable test in cyp to an equal dose of TNE.
> 
> You gave the answer of how much Cyp it would take to equal the TNE.
> 
> ...



I think you are right on that 69 number--72 is test-e. Doc has an ester thread somewhere...I can never find that ****er.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (May 10, 2015)

joliver said:


> I think you are right on that 69 number--72 is test-e. Doc has an ester thread somewhere...I can never find that ****er.



I tell myself the same thing when I try to find your Prilepin Table thread....makes for a sad Doc when he can't read your poetic PL haikus 

http://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/11481-A-Beginner-s-Guide-to-Understanding-AAS-Esters


----------



## HDH (May 10, 2015)

joliver said:


> I think you are right on that 69 number--72 is test-e. Doc has an ester thread somewhere...I can never find that ****er.



The charts will vary sometimes. I've seen some that I thought were way off. In the big picture, a few numbers don't make that big of a difference anyways.

H


----------



## HDH (May 10, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> I tell myself the same thing when I try to find your Prilepin Table thread....makes for a sad Doc when he can't read your poetic PL haikus
> 
> http://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/11481-A-Beginner-s-Guide-to-Understanding-AAS-Esters



That looks like the same one I used. Good post.

H


----------



## Jayjay82 (May 10, 2015)

TNE/suspension is the king you will grow at an ungodly rate and have strength you never thought you would have. Only downside is the people that are using it or are wanting to use it and don't respect its power without the proper knowledge it can do more damage than good but it is extremely effective and will give you great results in the raw power and size department.


----------



## Seeker (May 10, 2015)

TNE is not suspension.


----------



## Seeker (May 10, 2015)

Test and anadrol for best bulk. I'm talking HG anadrol ftw.  nothing else compares. I do love Deca for bulking too but with some quality HG anadrol you wouldn't need the deca.  for those of you who have never had HG anadrol you just don't know.


----------



## DF (May 10, 2015)

Test/deca/dbol or Drol 
I be never tried TNE so no comment there.  I do like a small amount of mast in that cycle 200mg.  It seemed to help a bit in the wood maintanence department.  I have tried both with & without mast.


----------



## Joliver (May 10, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Right so there really is no comparison to be had based on dose. To have the same blood levels you would probably need as much cyp running to cause roughly the same amount of e2 sides.
> 
> Fortunately for me I am part woman or something and don't get e2 issues at all. Didn't touch aromasin during those six weeks. Just nolva for the drol.



I do know that if you single dosed a gram of cyp, you still wouldn't circulate what 50mgs of TNE would in a week.  You'd be short by almost 20mgs in total.  

Not to endorse these sorts of shenanigans, but all those bitches out there that scream "No got-dayum benefits to a gram" do scare some people away from it.  Probably not the best way to do it--but not completely incomparable would be the following:

Week 1:  50mgs per day 
Week 2:  75mgs  per day 

Now how practical is that? Not very.  And in my opinion, two weeks of TNE at those levels hits harder than a gram--even though the levels are close enough for government work.  But if you just wanted to see what a gram would feel like....try it on.  PIP would be a bitch, but you'd be a god damn monster.  

Edit:  Don't be an asshole and "throw in a dbol kicker"....just take it and see why test is still the king.  Sorry tren fans....


----------



## Azog (May 10, 2015)

Just my $0.02, test + nand + an oral FTW!


----------



## Cobra Strike (May 10, 2015)

Way to much fkn math going on in this thread...boring as eff lol


----------



## TriniJuice (May 10, 2015)

I couldn't deal with the lethargy from drol at 50mg,
Couldn't imagine 200.....I'll stick with my var


----------



## Anabolic Reality (May 11, 2015)

joliver said:


> I'm on it boss. Follow me here--50mg per day x 7 days per week = 350mgs of actual test.  Test C is about 72mg of actual test per 100mgs. So to get 350mgs you need to inject 486mgs of cyp per week.
> 
> But it doesn't stop there. You'd need to figure out how to take that 486mgs of cyp and immediately circulate it thought your system. Cyp will be handcuffed by it's half life--Not an issue with TNE.
> 
> Edit: since POB ask for a daily number--you'd need to take 70mgs of cyp to be equal to 50mgs of tne....assuming you could force it into circulation.


Do you use pharm grade test? If not there is no way for you to accurately predict this so why even waste time thinking about it?


----------



## Joliver (May 11, 2015)

Anabolic Reality said:


> Do you use pharm grade test? If not there is no way for you to accurately predict this so why even waste time thinking about it?



Excellent question. Yes, I do. 

While we are thinking about useless shit that doesn't matter **** world peace too.


----------



## HDH (May 11, 2015)

I like pizza... but I can't eat it  

H


----------



## event462 (May 11, 2015)

don draco said:


> My diet has been consistent throughout every cycle I've done. That includes sodium and water intake. I drop a significant amount of water weight once ending a run of NPP  -- it's something I've observed time after time. Do I blow up like a balloon ? No. But the loss is significant enough for me to take note of. The same can't be said about my experience with tren.
> 
> Everybody's experience with a given compound will be different in some ways.  Some may experience better results bulking with tren, others may be better off with deca.  For that reason, it's impossible to say that one compound is superior to the other for any given purpose .. individual responses to a hormone won't ever be consistent throughout a population. One's success will ultimately come down to experimentation and trial and error.  As I said, both are great options .. but it's up to the individual to determine which is most beneficial to them in the pursuit of their goals.





PillarofBalance said:


> Absolutely agree. I ran a six weeker of of tne daily at 50mg per day with my 200mg weekly trt dose and drol. I actually looked like I lifted. It was insane how quickly my body changed.
> 
> Someone do the math for me (looking at you joliver) - what is the equivalent dosage of cyp to 50mg of tne daily?


Just out of curiosity, if 6 weeks of 50-100mg of tne and anadrol daily along with trt, a healthy diet, heavy lifting and cardio is such a game changing recomp cycle, why aren't more people doing it? It sounds like it would work but then again, it also sounds a little scary since it's so different from what is normally advocated!


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 11, 2015)

event462 said:


> Just out of curiosity, if 6 weeks of 50-100mg of tne and anadrol daily along with trt, a healthy diet, heavy lifting and cardio is such a game changing recomp cycle, why aren't more people doing it? It sounds like it would work but then again, it also sounds a little scary since it's so different from what is normally advocated!


Well like you said it isn't normally advocated. Plus daily or even twice daily pins.  Some people tolerate the sides of tne and some dont.


----------



## Joliver (May 11, 2015)

event462 said:


> Just out of curiosity, if 6 weeks of 50-100mg of tne and anadrol daily along with trt, a healthy diet, heavy lifting and cardio is such a game changing recomp cycle, why aren't more people doing it? It sounds like it would work but then again, it also sounds a little scary since it's so different from what is normally advocated!



It's not advocated because so few people can tolerate the sides. The sides wear most out after a few weeks--especially those that are sensitive to e2 and have high BP.  They'll be buried in a training bra if they run a full 12 week blast.


----------



## event462 (May 11, 2015)

joliver said:


> It's not advocated because so few people can tolerate the sides. The sides wear most out after a few weeks--especially those that are sensitive to e2 and have high BP.  They'll be buried in a training bra if they run a full 12 week blast.


What if you already wear a training bra?


----------



## Joliver (May 11, 2015)

event462 said:


> what if you already wear a training bra?



shake it!!!! Woo!!! Hoo!!!


----------



## event462 (May 11, 2015)

I can't help but wonder if the big name stars are doing it alongside HGH. I dont believe they can get so big and lean with just a clean diet and a normal cycle! I'm going to research this way more since it seems that if you could control sides this would be the perfect cycle. The only other downside I can see would be getting injured from growing too fast.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (May 11, 2015)

All this TNE talk is making me sweat...GOD DAMN DO I LOVE TNE

To bad I now need a nitro-glycerin tab every time I take it.....#thankspob


----------



## Seeker (May 11, 2015)

event462 said:


> I can't help but wonder if the big name stars are doing it alongside HGH. I dont believe they can get so big and lean with just a clean diet and a normal cycle! I'm going to research this way more since it seems that if you could control sides this would be the perfect cycle. The only other downside I can see would be getting injured from growing too fast.


I can tell you that at least when I was around some big names they were taking a gram of test suspension a week ( water based ) leading up to a couple weeks prior to a show.


----------



## ChicoRico (May 11, 2015)

I ran deca test e and drol and ate like a elephant and made pretty decent gainz. Crazy bloat tho lol I think it was the deca and drol mix but if you eat right on and after even a high test cycle would be good to bulk on


----------



## event462 (May 11, 2015)

Seeker said:


> I can tell you that at least when I was around some big names they were taking a gram of test suspension a week ( water based ) leading up to a couple weeks prior to a show.


I can't even imagine a gram! I wonder how many sides that would give you!


----------



## ChicoRico (May 11, 2015)

Seeker said:


> Test and anadrol for best bulk. I'm talking HG anadrol ftw.  nothing else compares. I do love Deca for bulking too but with some quality HG anadrol you wouldn't need the deca.  for those of you who have never had HG anadrol you just don't know.



HG anadrol made my Bp go crazy and crazy headaches and other bad sides. But Seeker is right nothing compares to the gains lol


----------



## HDH (May 12, 2015)

I've been using TNE in my cycle for quite some time. I mix it with inj D-bol. The TNE added to the cycle helps keep the bloat down. I like it while running slin and HGH along with a mid range ester Test.

Oh ya, and lots of Var  

H


----------



## event462 (May 12, 2015)

HDH said:


> I've been using TNE in my cycle for quite some time. I mix it with inj D-bol. The TNE added to the cycle helps keep the bloat down. I like it while running slin and HGH along with a mid range ester Test.
> 
> Oh ya, and lots of Var
> 
> H


Do you see more strength or muscle growth that way?


----------



## HDH (May 12, 2015)

I never started running the TNE until I started using GH and Slin together. My e goes crazy with the two along with a cycle and I get hard to control gyno flair ups. Running the inj d-bol helps a bit too. 

So to be honest, running the GH/Slin combo doesn't allow me to determine how well the TNE is actually doing for gains. I don't train for strength so it's more difficult to tell but strength does come up.

H


----------



## Jayjay82 (May 14, 2015)

TNE is basically oil based suspension but the main thing is it's very comparable to almost identical.


----------



## HDH (May 14, 2015)

Jayjay82 said:


> TNE is basically oil based suspension but the main thing is it's very comparable to almost identical.



More brewers have success making it painless as well. I'd rather run the oil that water.

H


----------



## event462 (May 14, 2015)

I've always heard the oil base is slower to kick in than the water base.  Being as I don't have any personal experience I have no idea if it's true or not.


----------



## heady muscle (May 14, 2015)

Tren, Test and EQ stack. Best for Size and strength, IMHO.


----------

